# Are they Maine **** Cats?



## spot-spot-da-cutie (Oct 2, 2008)

Well our two cats are brothers from the same litter, and up til we visited the vet this year we just assumed they were Persian crosses as the mum was a tortoiseshell shorthair we thought the dad must've been a persian as they have got so big and have long fur. But then we went to the vet this year and she was American and reckoned they could have Maine **** in them and she showed us on the chart and they looked like them more than a Persian. Funny thing is though we live in New Zealand and i don't know of any Maine Coons around especially in our area. Also the fact that my cat (who is just a bit overweight the vet says) is 7.6kg and huge feet, and the other cat is 5.6kg and he is slim according to the vet and he also has big feet they don't have much resemblance to a Persian. By the way both cats are 7 years old so fully grown, both males, and will be 8 next January. They're not great pictures as it's night time. So what do you guys think? We don't have papers we're just looking for an educated guess out of curiosity. Thanks


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

They look like (really cute) domestics to me. Long hair doesn't necessarily mean that one of their parents was a Persian, or Maine ****. Some of the other members in this forum have Maine Coons though, so they'll be able to have a better guess than me. 

Sweet photos!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Please read viewtopic.php?f=4&t=15252

I highly doubt your cats are Maine Coons. The variation among domestics is unbelievable so long fur, big ears or other more "unusual traits" don't necessarily have to mean purebreds are involved.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'm one of those members with a Maine **** that Silver Deer mentioned. I don't really see any traits that strongly suggest Maine ****. Adorable none the less, I love the curly belly fur!


----------



## spot-spot-da-cutie (Oct 2, 2008)

Yea we just wondered what you guys thought, they are awfully adorable and the grey one loves his stomach being rubbed like a dog


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

They are very very cute...  what are their names?


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Your ginger boy looks like a little Lion, nevermind a Maine **** :lol: 
They are both gorgeous creatures  

seashell


----------



## spot-spot-da-cutie (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks  the grey one is called Misty (original I know) and the ginger one Griffin. Over here in NZ we have a type of biscuit called Griffin Gingernuts, Griffin is the company but Gingernuts is how mum decided to call him that (if all that babbling makes sense). Griffin even behaves like a Lion he goes hunting every day and usually catches a rabbit or a bird.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

I love Griffin as a name! Misty is a really cute name too.  I love birds, but rabbits are a pest on my boyfriend's farm too. I didn't cats catch prey that big!


----------



## spot-spot-da-cutie (Oct 2, 2008)

Yea once Griffin bought home a big hare (a big rabbit) and it was dragging along the ground under his stomach


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

8O Wow, that's impressive!!


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

Your cats are very beautiful and you can be proud of your lovely domestic longhair cats. Longhair gene is a recessive one, so a cat must get it from both parents. BUT a shorthair can be a carrier of that gene. It is possible for two shorthaired cats to have longhaired offspring, old saying "recesives are forever" is so true. But two longhairs can´t have shorthaired ones. It is really common people automaticly believe longhaired cats must have some kind of breed in them. Longhair gene is present in genepool of domestic cats around the world. It propably got in there before any of our catbreeds were recognised. So cats who came to NZ (when cats arrived to NZ I have absolutely no idea) carried that gene.


----------

